# name this thing



## SMDave (Dec 15, 2007)

Hogzilla or "Hawgzilla." Devil dog or Devil Hawg. Gravedigger, The Pincer or The Pincher. Hawg slapper


----------



## SMDave (Dec 15, 2007)

Crawling or beavling


----------



## shamoo (Dec 16, 2007)

Since we all know they will most likely catch fish :wink: how about the KEN-DO, K-KRAW, K-BUG or K- SLAP :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 16, 2007)

Nj, can ya post a picture of a single crawthing by itself, i really cant tell what they look like...............hey how bout *CrawThing*


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 16, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> no u will have to wait for your slow as# mail man to bring you yours. :lol:



What about the name huhhuh? Pretty catchy


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2007)

Busted Beaver!

Camel Toe!

Moose knuckle!


----------



## Nickk (Dec 16, 2007)

Zoidburg


----------



## kentuckybassman (Dec 16, 2007)

How bout "seweet beaver craw" ???


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 16, 2007)

How about "Beaver Bug"


----------



## little anth (Dec 16, 2007)

ACarbone624 said:


> How about "Beaver Bug"



yep i think thats what bps calls em i like that or wolly bever


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 16, 2007)

How about "Those Damn New Baits Without a Name"

Or *DNBWAN*


----------



## SMDave (Dec 20, 2007)

Have you decided a name yet?


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 20, 2007)

How 'bout "Mutant Beaver", or "XBug" 8)


----------

